# GBAtemp Achievements List



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2010)

Keep them clever and not just stupid. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Achievement unlocked: **Nice Threads You've Got*
Have more than one thread posted on GBAtemp.[/p]


----------



## alidsl (Oct 18, 2010)

This thread is so pointless
*Achievement unlocked: **Prototype*
Be the first to try out a new game (apart from OP)[/p]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Third Post*
Be the third poster in a thread[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Doppelgänger*
Become a subject of imitation.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Second Time Lucky*
Edit your post.[/p]


----------



## Goli (Oct 18, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> This thread is so pointless
> *Achievement unlocked: **Prototype*
> Be the first to try out a new game (apart from OP)[/p]



Everything in the EoF is pointless.
*Achievement unlocked: **Quoter*
Quoted somebody.[/p]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Snatch Souls*
Have a name containing the words 'snatch' and 'soul'.[/p]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Double Post*
Post two times in a row[/p]


----------



## Forstride (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Thread Hog*
Constantly make posts that revolve around you.[/p]


----------



## Goli (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **UToov*
Embed a YouTube video in your post.[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Somebody's Watching Me*
Have your thread viewed by an Anonymous user.[/p]


----------



## dice (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Second Time Lucky*
Edit your post.[/p]


----------



## Splych (Oct 18, 2010)

thread actually looks fun ...

*Achievement unlocked: **Smiley anyone?*
Use a smiley in your post[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Interception*
Interrupt a user who is currently writing a reply.[/p]


----------



## dice (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Unlucky 14*
Narrowly miss out on being the 13th poster.[/p]


----------



## Rydian (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **John Hancock*
Change your signature.[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **I Have Something to Say!*
Start a second page in a discussion.[/p]


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **WHOA MAN.*
Be the first female to post in a thread.[/p]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Amazing Race!*
Post while the show 'The Amazing Race' is airing.[/p]


----------



## monkat (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Super Sexy!*
Be Monkat[/p]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Repetition*
Be the 20th achievement poster[/p]


----------



## iFish (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **KIRBY GET*
Get a Kirby game the day it came out.[/p]


----------



## YayMii (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Furry Eyes*
Post while Rydian's reading the thread.[/p]


----------



## kevan (Oct 18, 2010)

Sorry i don't actually know how to do this properly
Achievement unlocked: Banhammered!!!
Be Banned.


----------



## Splych (Oct 18, 2010)

kevan said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Banhammered!!!*
> Be Banned.[/p]


.__. why must people like you ...
*fixed*


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 18, 2010)

What is this I don't even?

*Achievement unlocked: **Sleepy Dust*
Make a post less than an hour after you wake up[/p]


----------



## xalphax (Oct 18, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Doppelgänger*
> Become a subject of imitation.[/p]




Fix'd

*Achievement unlocked: **Grammar Nerd*
Correct another user's post[/p]


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 18, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> What is this I don't even?
> 
> *Achievement unlocked: **Sleepy Dust*
> Make a post less than an hour after you wake up[/p]




Wait, I got an achievement for that?

*Achievement unlocked: **What the?*
Question the Achievement System[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Egotistic Bastard*
Quote Yourself[/p]

Edit because I think these last few are too good to pass up
*Achievement unlocked: **Double Achievement*
Earn 2 Achievements in 1 post[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Triple Achievement*
Earn 3 Achievements in 1 post[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Quadruple Achievement*
Earn 4 Achievements in 1 post[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Cheater*
Create an infinite achievement earn loop[/p]


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Confusion*
Huh?[/p]


----------



## toguro_max (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Thread signed on*
Have a link to another thread on your sign[/p]


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **The signature*
Looked at Rydian's Signature[/p]
*Achievement locked: **With friends like this...*
Have 6 friends quote this post[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **The listener*
Hear somebody say the word "achievement" on T.V[/p]
*Achievement locked: **The chosen one...*
You have to win "the game"[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Lost*
You have to lose the game[/p]
Still doing my achievements.


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **I *


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Neko pride*
Finally has cat ears again[/p]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **You have the POWAH!*
Been made moderator.[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2010)

xalphax said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you; I don't know how I managed to do that...I was tired 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And it looks like I also unlocked the Sleepy Dust achievement earlier too.

*Achievement unlocked: **Heated Discussion*
Be the creator of a hot topic.[/p]


----------



## prowler (Oct 18, 2010)

Wat.*Achievement unlocked: **fish rage*
Rage at least once a day at what ifish posts.[/p]


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Unsigned*
Disable your signature[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Failed bump*
Bump a topic that was already on the top[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Sense*
This achievement makes none[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **You're doing it wrong*
Achievements[/p]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Not this again*
Make a new thread without searching to see if it's been asked before.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **The Red Penis Your Friend*
PM a moderator to edit your misspelled topic title[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Second Language*
Has anyone really been far as decided to use even go want to do look more like?[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Noteworthy*
Have one of your posts quoted in someone's signature[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2010)

*So close...: **Canned Spam*
Amass 5,000 posts.[/p]


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Let's Try some Spam*
For buying 3 cans of Hormel Spam.[/p]


----------



## SkankyYankee (Oct 18, 2010)

Achievement Locked: Over 9000!
Post count has reached 9001


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **[/p]

*


----------



## tj_cool (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Original*
Don't edit your post edit someone else's instead[/p]

*Posts merged?*

*Achievement unlocked: **2 in 1*
Merge your posts[/p]

This post has not been edited by *tj_cool*: Today, 10:10 AM


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked:* You Are Awesome
Make a post in this thread.[/p]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 18, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Original*
> Don't edit your post edit someone else's instead[/p]



*Achievement unlocked: **Quoting Authority*
Quote a moderator[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Blast From The Past!*
View a thread at the same time as a former staff member.[/p]


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 18, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **You will die in the gutter*
Keep putting off deadlines for things you have to do, and get distracted by GBATemp instead.[/p]


----------



## YayMii (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **"Answer to the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything"*
On the 4th page, be the 2nd post.[/p]


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **You snooze, you lose*
Moved out and still doesn't have a job[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **All In A Day's Work*
Have the thread survive for 24 hours.[/p]


----------



## iFish (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Being Anal*
Always look back at your guide and make edit's.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Made a mistake*
Have to edit the grammar in an Achievement.[/p]


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Locksmith*
Have your topic both locked and unlocked.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Liar Liar*
Say you were never a n00b.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Fur Coat*
Make 3 furry topics.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **FREE VIAGRA!*
Make a spam post.[/p]


----------



## YayMii (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Furtastic*
Post below a furry twice in the same thread[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **Editastic*
Edit a post for no reason whatsoever[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **Space-saver*
Be the first to post multiple achievements without leaving unused space[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **Edit Frenzy!*
Edit a post twice.[/p]


----------



## JackDeeEss (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **I'm So GLaD*
Eat cake whilst singing Portal's "Still Alive".[/p]


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Mr Lonely*
View a thread nobody else is.[/p]


----------



## JackDeeEss (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **So I Herd You Liek?*
Attend National Mudkip day. [/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Stop Breaking Me!*
Make the same error twice. [/p]


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Doctor Poo*
For Believing Doctor Who is rubbish[/p]


----------



## alidsl (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Unbreakable*
Fall down a flight of stairs twice in a day without breaking a bone[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Trolley Editor*
Edit your post while Trolleydave is viewing the thread[/p]


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Minecrafter*
Play Minecraft at least 5 hours a day for one week.[/p]


----------



## Rydian (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Erect A Monument*
Post while having an erection[/p]


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **




*
Make a facepalm-worthy post.[/p]


----------



## alidsl (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **I feel sick*
Be disgusted by one of rydian's posts[/p]


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **THIS IS IMPORTANT*
MAKE A POST IN ALL CAPS[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Sticky this!*
Request a topic be made sticky. _*wink wink*_[/p]


----------



## Quincy (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Hate JB!*
Hate Justin bieber with all your life.[/p]


*Achievement unlocked: **Smoker!*
Smoke while posting..[/p]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 19, 2010)

Here are a few from the moderator achievements.

*Achievement unlocked: **Unglued*
remove stickied posts much to the chagrin of regular members[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Whack-A-Mole!*
Ban the same user under five false identities.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Use dynamite next time*
Try to talk some sense in to ifish[/p]


----------



## toguro_max (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Fair play*
Never cheat on a game (at least not before finishing it first).[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Online fair play*
Never cheat online. Ever.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Fail reply*
Forget to remove the quote tag when copying the above poster's text format.[/p]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **So close yet so far*
Be post 66 but not post 666.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Epeen*
Double post in an effort to increase EoF post-count.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Triple Post*
Post three times in a row[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Quadruple Post*
Post 4 times in a row![/p]

*Posts Merged___________________________________________*

_Vulpes Adds:_
*Achievement unlocked: **Corporate Merger*
Erase the evidence of a quadruple or better post. [/p]


----------



## geoflcl (Oct 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **C-c-c-combo Breaker!*
Break one of SoulSnatcher's dastardly (if not admittedly impressive) post streaks.[/p]


----------



## YayMii (Oct 20, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Space-conserver*
Be the only one not leaving unused space for 1 page after earning the *Space-saver* achievement.[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **Surprised*
First to post after a combo is broken.[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **




*
Post while in a good mood.[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **Smiley*
First to unlock an achievement with a smiley as the name.[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **Face*
First to use a 'Post Icon' in the thread.[/p]


----------



## Rydian (Oct 20, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Demolition*
Post without an erection (only available after Erect A Monument has been earned)[/p]


----------



## YayMii (Oct 20, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Sag*
Post below Rydian losing his erection.[/p]*Achievement Unlocked: ***insert sexual joke**
Be the 69th reply.[/p]*Achievement Unlocked: **Old-Fashioned*
Post an achievement on a device that doesn't support Copy and Paste.[/p]


----------



## Maplemage (Oct 20, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Cap it even more!*
Download a TF2 update thats 2GB and only fixes 2 bugs whilst capped.[/p]

*Achievement locked: **FINISH IT!*
Finish the update.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Tunneling*
Make 5 tunnels in minecraft that go the same way which are useless.[/p]

*Achievement locked: **The FKING DOWNLOAD IT!*
DOWNLOAD FASTER DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!.[/p]


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 20, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **4w3s0m3*
Secretly advertise in posts, without people realising it.[/p]


----------



## Paarish (Oct 20, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Is it chair? or Isn't It?*
Become a fan of postmodernism[/p]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 20, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Ragequit!*
Make a scene and leave the forum.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Like it never happened.*
Quietly return after a ragequit. [/p]








 Had to mess with ya Nadrian.

Ah shit.

*Achievement unlocked: **Johnny Come Lately*
Miss an opportunity to post after someone because somebody else stuck their post in before you finished your own.[/p]


----------



## alidsl (Oct 20, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Persuasion, not manipulation*
Win a debate/argument with someone[/p]


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 20, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Manipulation, not Persuasion!*
Brain-wave control[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **jhyuni gfvtifet*
Attempt to write your name in by smacking your cock on the keys[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 21, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Neglectful Owner*
Do not post in your own thread for over 24 hours.[/p]


----------



## toguro_max (Oct 21, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Active Avatar*
Use an animated avatar.[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Boss key used*
Make a post while still at work.[/p]


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Gary Motherfuckin' Oak*
Lose repeatedly to the final boss in Pokemon Red[/p]


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 21, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **n00b*
r3qu35t L1nK t0 p0k3M4nZ r0Mz[/p]


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 21, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Fashionably Late*
Post your first post in a thread after the fifth page.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Of Imbeciles and Idiocy*
Post in an EoF meme thread.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Going Viral!*
Feul an EoF meme.[/p]


Spoiler






			
				_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Achievement Unlocked: *Unpopped Colonel*








Spoiler






			
				_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Info: Survive the Popcorn war of 2010.


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 21, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Nobody likes you Everyone left you*
Post last on a page and feel ignored as the thread continues unperturbed[/p]
Not earned on this thread, but I've done it a few times


----------



## toguro_max (Oct 21, 2010)

This is for you, Chaz
*Achievement unlocked: **Come out, come out, where ever you are*
Use the spoiler tag.[/p]

This is for you, Jam
*Achievement unlocked: **Condolescence*
I know how you feel.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Achievement forwarder*
Dedicate an achievement to somebody else.[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Anti-Meridian*
Post exactly 12 hours after the previous post, thereby switching AM to PM (or vice versa).[/p]


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Oct 22, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Antipodean*
Be at the opposite side of the world in comparison to the last poster[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 23, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Ghost Thread*
Be the first poster after no thread activity for over 24 hours.[/p]


----------



## Gore (Oct 24, 2010)

man this thread is cool


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Man this thread is cool*
Man this thread is cool[/p]


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 24, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Resuscitation*
Aid in an attempt to revive an ailing thread[/p]


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 24, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Ass-assin*
Laughing at the ailing thread[/p]


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Whiner*
Make a blog post complaining about how your life sucks.[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Achievement locked: **'Temper Tantrum*
Ignite a flame war.[/p]


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 24, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Whiner*
> Make a blog post complaining about how your life sucks.[/p]



On a slightly related note

*Achievement unlocked: **Bewb troubles*
Make a blog post complaining about the girl you like[/p]
I have earnt this achievement many a time.


----------



## Rydian (Oct 24, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Wasting your time*
Attempt to converse with a suspected troll as if they weren't just trolling[/p]


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 26, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Old Cake*
Say the cake is a lie.[/p]


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 26, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Welcome to The EoF.*
Post on EoF once.[/p]



*Achievement unlocked: **You Mad?*
Get trolled unexpectedly.[/p]


*Achievement unlocked: **Oh Hai There!*
Register on GBATemp.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Red Days*
Have a monthly period while posting.[/p]


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Harry Poster*
Post while downloading any Harry Potter movie (legally or illegally)[/p]


----------



## Paarish (Oct 26, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Multitasking Master*
Do four different activities simultaneously[/p]


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 26, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Thy awesomeness personified*
Be agentgamma.[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Good timing*
Right after you post, on this shitty website, your warez finishes downloading[/p]


----------



## alidsl (Oct 26, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Warez my warez?*
Be a member of a warez site that doesn't host warez (you know the one)[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Grammar nazi*
Edit your post for only one piece of grammar[/p]


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 26, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **So U Liek Tablets?*
Post using a pen tablet [/p]
[/quote]


----------



## Jamstruth (Oct 26, 2010)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Bewb troubles*
> Make a blog post complaining about the girl you like[/p]
> I have earnt this achievement many a time.
> Because my mind has only a couple of tracks at the moment
> ...


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 26, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Universal Scapegoat*
Be a furry on the internet[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Fly Boy*
Smash a fly mid flight with your hands[/p]


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Oct 26, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **WTF is this shit?*
Arrived for the first time in EoF.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **This is MADNESS!*
Posted for the first time in EoF.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **LOL*
Lol'ed.[/p]


----------



## YayMii (Oct 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Why the long space?*
Wondering why nobody else is conserving space.[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **Avoiding the Edge*
Take a break from the EoF.[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **Baldness*
Be one of the only non-furries in the thread.[/p]


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **GBAtemp Alchemist*
Post while watching Fullmetal Alchemist.[/p]


----------



## nutella (Oct 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Chocolate Thunder*
Post while eating a nutella sandwich.[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Cannibal*
Eat your own species.[/p]


----------



## agentgamma (Oct 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Temp Sawyer*
Post while listening to Tom Sawyer by Rush.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **GBATepsi*
Post while drinking Pepsi.[/p]


----------



## Paarish (Oct 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **I have DA POWER!*
Post on GBAtemp using a shit phone[/p]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **What the hell!?!*
Nathan poopyhead likes this post.[/p]


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **


			
				Ringo619 said:
			
		


			Oh that poor tiger  , some on  call animal abused hot line this guy needs to go  to jail for very long time and hopefully you drop the soap!

o (-- your asshole before jail
 O (-- after you come out of jail 


tsk tsk  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Click to expand...


*
Quoting Ringo619's post[/p]


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

These are now property of the EOF Bunker!
We shall not quit till our demainds are answered to! We want our Bunker back!


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Oct 27, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> These are now property of the EOF Bunker!
> We shall not quit till our demainds are answered to! We want our Bunker back!



*Achievement unlocked: **Damn Straight*
Agreed with someone on EoF for the first time.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Bitching of Nostalgiafag *
Visited 4chan for the first time in 2 years.[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Easy Win*
Side against the return of the bunker.[/p]


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Oct 27, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Easy Win*
> Side against the return of the bunker.[/p]




*Achievement unlocked: ***mumble**
*mumble* *mumble*[/p]


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Protest*
Demand the EoF Bunker to be unlocked.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Failed Protest*
Demand the EoF Bunker to be unlocked, and fail[/p]


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Losing faith*
Finally growing bored of the Temp[/p]


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Hallelujah!*
Re-gain the EoF Bunker.[/p]


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Oct 27, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Hallelujah!*
> Re-gain the EoF Bunker.[/p]




*Achievement unlocked: ***tears**
Fell for trollin'.[/p]


----------



## pitman (Oct 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Old Timer*
Be a member for at least 5 years.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Its Over How Much ?!*
Member Number is over 9000!!![/p]


----------



## Devin (Oct 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Ultimate*
Earn all the achievements in a single hour.[/p]


----------



## Rydian (Oct 28, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Call Shenanigans*
Point out the previous poster is lying[/p]


----------



## Jasonese (Oct 28, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Newcomer*
Join the game after it has been there for awhile[/p]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Oct 28, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Cry baby!*
Reported someone for trolling simply because they disagreed with what you were saying.[/p]


----------



## Slyakin (Oct 28, 2010)

Achievement Unlocked: In the Dark Ages
Don't use the fancy formatting.


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Oct 30, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Holy Fuck*
Saved the thread from falling to page 2 of the EoF.[/p]


----------



## Rydian (Oct 30, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Enforce Quality*
Point out the previous achievement's title had nothing to do with the achievement itself[/p]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Oct 31, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Enforce Quantity*
Demand MOAR![/p]


----------



## Rydian (Oct 31, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Squealing Buns*
Post while eating a ham sandwich[/p]


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Oct 31, 2010)

AoiAoiAoi said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Bumper of Bumpers*
> Saved the thread from falling to page 2 of the EoF.[/p]



*Achievement unlocked: **This and That*
Edited and quoted awesome self.[/p]


----------



## Nimbus (Oct 31, 2010)

Achievement unlocked: *  InB4CatBoy*
*Beat the Cat Boy to greeting someone in the Introductions forum.*

Achievement unlocked: * Yeah, you're pretty much f******
*Get mauled by the Cat Boys Angry Bear Cavalry.*

Achievement unlocked: * Prrrrrrrrrrrrrrrromotion!*
*Get promoted to any administrative position*

Achievement unlocked: * OHMAIGODWEREALLGONNADIE.*
*Panic just before a massive release about the flood.*

Achievement unlocked: * Surviving the Flood.*
*Survive any massive flood of newcomers for a huge game release*

Achievement unlocked: * Clean Record.*
*Consistently have a 0% Warn Level since the day you joined GBATemp*

Achievement unlocked: * One for the Historybooks*
*Create a thread so epic, it becomes immortalized on the forums.*

Achievement unlocked: * Miss me!?*
*Return to GBATemp after a long hiatus.*

Achievement unlocked: *Oops! You Bwoke it!*
*While working on a server, break a significant amount of the sites functionality.*

Achievement unlocked: *Just asking for it.*
*Ask a Moderator for a link to warez*

Achievement unlocked: *Human Walk-through*
*Play through a game, from start to finish, clear every ending (if applicable), get 100% clear, without using a walk-though*

Achievement unlocked: *Dumb Question, Dumb Answer.*
*Ask a dumb question, and as a result get a dumb answer*

Achievement unlocked: *RTFM!*
*Ask an obvious question, without reading the stickies.*

Achievement unlocked: *I cant feel my wrist!*
*Attempt to make a post, with a cat sitting on top of your arm.*


----------



## gameboy13 (Oct 31, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **LOL REALLY?!?!?*
Take an EoF topic seriously.[/p]


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 31, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Dickin' Around*
Edit the "DickButt" picture to suit current needs.[/p]



Spoiler


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, Dave! You suck! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Achievement unlocked: **Anarchy in the UK*
Rebel against a British staff member.[/p]


----------



## Paarish (Nov 1, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Go Proto!*
Support Protokun's rebellion[/p]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Hey, Dave! You suck!
> 
> 
> 
> ...









  Genius mate!  I honestly pissed my sides laughing!

*Achievement unlocked: **Got a little wet.*
Pee'd a little after seeing a picture of TrolleyDave in a good mood.[/p]


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 1, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **GBAtemp Yoshi*
first Yoshi fan in this thread[/p]


----------



## Jamstruth (Nov 1, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Musically Impervious*
Post on GBATemp while listening to some terrible boyband (e.g. Busted/EarlyMcfly)[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Samson Syndrome*
Post just after having your hair cut[/p]


----------



## Slyakin (Nov 1, 2010)

*Achievement Unlocked: DIAMOND!*
Play Minecraft while 'temping.[/p]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 1, 2010)

*Achievement Unlocked: Touched cloth*
Farted just a little too hard.[/p]


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Nov 2, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Asian Persuasion*
Be Chinese and post in this thread.[/p][/quote]

*Achievement unlocked: **Capitalistic Communist*
Supports democracy and capitalism while being officially registered as a Communist in the PRC..[/p][/quote]


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 2, 2010)

*Achievement Unlocked: Modded*
Have your post edited/deleted by a mod[/p]
[/quote]


----------



## AoiAoiAoi (Nov 2, 2010)

*Achievement Unlocked: No Life*
Posted more in the Eof than the rest of GBAtemp.[/p]


----------



## Arras (Nov 2, 2010)

*Achievement Unlocked: The beginning of the End*
Posted your first post in the EoF.[/p]


----------



## GundamXXX (Nov 2, 2010)

*Achievement Unlocked: World Citizen*
Had more then 3 flags in your Nationality.[/p]


----------



## Arras (Nov 5, 2010)

*Achievement Unlocked: Paradox*
Unlock the Paradox achievement.[/p]


----------



## alidsl (Nov 5, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Got a little Brown.*
Crapped my pants after seeing a picture of TrolleyDave in a bad mood.[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Trifecta*
Be active in the forum, shoutbox and IRC simultaneously.[/p]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 11, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Sticky Fingers*
Getting a thread stickied[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Mobile Madness*
Submitting a Post using your Mobile phone[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Caught Short*
Posting while on the toilet[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Achievement unlocked*
Posting a new Achievement[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Deal or No Deal*
Doing a trade on GBATemp Trading Forum [/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Ask Away*
Answering a 'Ask GBATemp' Question that's NOT your own[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Spell Master*
Correcting someone on the spelling mistakes in their post[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Private Tutor*
Posting a Tutorial Guide[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Code Master*
Using [ code ] tags in a post[/p]

```
To create an 'achievement box' type....

[P= ][b]Achievement unlocked: [/b][size=4][b][color="green"] {Achievement Name Here} [/color][/b][/size]
[size=1] {What to do to achieve it here} [/size][/P]
```


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: ** The End is Near *
 Post in the Blogs forum [/p]
*Achievement unlocked: ** They Say its Ching Chang Chong *
 Make a post in Chinese, Japanese, or Korean script. [/p]
*Achievement unlocked: ** Staying Out of Sight... Temporarily *
 Create a hiatus on the forums while no moderators are online. [/p]


----------



## YayMii (Nov 11, 2010)

Hey, I'mma gonna fixing your spaces:


			
				CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Sticky Fingers*
> Getting a thread stickied[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **Mobile Madness*
> Submitting a Post using your Mobile phone[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **Caught Short*
> Posting while on the toilet[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **Achievement unlocked*
> ...



*Achievement unlocked: **Closing Spaces*
Closed the unused spaces in someone else's post[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **Grammar Nazi*
Purposely post a post with incorrect grammar[/p]


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 11, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: ** Hey look I'm 133- wait, shit *
 Post a blog post talking about your 1337 posts, when you're really on 1336. [/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 11, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Grammar Nazi*
Correct someone's grammar.[/p]Defending this achievement: YayMii, the Grammar Nazi achievement is for correcting grammar, not purposely posting incorrect grammar.
By the looks of it, you knew "I'mma" means "I'm going to" anyway, hence the mention of purposeful error.
*Achievement unlocked: **Obsessive Tendencies*
Correct someone despite the presence of a disclaimer.[/p]


----------



## Langin (Nov 11, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Being gay*
You'll get this when your gay.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **n00b Flood*
You´ll get it when your active at a n00b-flood.[/p]


----------



## YayMii (Nov 11, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Achievement Stealer*
Have someone else nullify your achievement in favor of theirs.[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 12, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Super Grammar Nazi*
Continue correcting grammar.[/p]

Dark Langin: *YOU'RE**


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 13, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Anti-Grammar Nazi*
Still sucks at spelling![/p]


*Achievement unlocked: **Being gay*
You'll get this when your gay.[/p]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 13, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Wee Fit*
Got 15 midgets in a Mini[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Holy Crap*
Convinced your Mrs to let you in the backdoor[/p]


----------



## iFish (Nov 13, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Anti-Grammar Nazi*
> Still sucks at spelling![/p]
> 
> 
> ...




Sorry, not to be mean but you don't have to post that you're gay everywhere you go....

It just gets annoying


*Achievement unlocked: **Complaining*
Complain about somebody.[/p]


----------



## Sterling (Nov 13, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Selective Reading*
Ignore iFish's or any other user's post (Mostly iFish's though.)[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **New Line Destructor*
Have your post edit eat massive amounts of new lines.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Oops*
Laugh so hard at a GBAtemp user's comment that a little bit of pee comes out.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Tempercheivment*
Take a troll seriously.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Hatsu*
Become the new Hatsu, or revive his old visage. (Then get banned.)[/p]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 13, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **EU Bent ?*
Having a Banana/Cucumber that don't comfort to the EU regulations for straightness[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Give me some space!!*
Making a post or thread that has a lot of lines that explain in detail a problem a comment tutorial or any other possible subject that can be posted but having everything one one line and not having any spaces to break it up or any type of formatting of any kind such as paragraphing etc making the post very difficult to read perhap even totally unreadable and in some cases maybe even reading it can cause more confusion than originally intended [/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Look Familiar !!*
Reading the exact same post that's been repeated in a different Forums[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Help !! I need somebody !!*
Adding a post that only has the title of 'Help' & nothing else[/p]


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Nov 13, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **The Mascot*
Change your Avatar to GBAtemp Mascot[/p]


----------



## Kwartel (Nov 13, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Noob-basher*
Gained after bashing over 9000 noobs.[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Dutchman*
Cuz' being Dutch is awesome.[/p]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Nov 13, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Blue Meany*
Got promoted to Moderator[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Everything's Gone Green*
Got promoted to Global Moderator[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **P-p-p-purple Power*
Got promoted to Supervisor[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Red Army*
Got promoted to Administrator[/p]



			
				CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **EU Bent ?*





			
				CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Having a Banana/Cucumber that don't comfort to the EU regulations for straightness





			
				CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> [/p]









 Genius mate!


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 14, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I copied another post and I don't post in every post, in fact I hardly ever post it, so I bite my thumb at you
*Achievement unlocked: **Old insults*
Bit your thumb at someone[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 14, 2010)

Dave, don't forget:

*Achievement locked: **Mellow Yellow*
Become part of the Magazine staff.[/p]


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Mission impossible*
Agree with ifish.[/p]


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 14, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Not one fuck was given*
Ignores two twits at the same time[/p]


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Nov 14, 2010)

​​​


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 14, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Blind as a Bat*
Posting a blank post[/p]

Congrate Overlord Nadrian - that's one you have


----------



## Ringo619 (Nov 14, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: ** Has Posted *
Have at least one post [/p]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 14, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Missing In Action*
Being a Member for over a year & never posted anything[/p]


----------



## Langin (Nov 14, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Is going to buy a 3DS*
You will get this one if you plan to get a 3ds[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **NO 3ds in my home! NEVER!*
You hate the 3ds and you do not want any of them![/p]


----------



## Paarish (Nov 14, 2010)

Dark Langin said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Is going to buy a 3DS*
> You will get this one if you plan to get a 3ds[/p]
> 
> *Achievement unlocked: **NO 3ds in my home! NEVER!*
> You hate the 3ds and you do not want any of them![/p]




Talk about a contradiction  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Achievement unlocked: **Objection!*
Point out a contradiction in someone else's post[/p]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 14, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Con-Fur-mation*
Openly admitting you're addicted to 'Furries'[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Sonic Boom*
You've brought every Sonic game in existance[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Round the Bend*
You've brought ever Mario game in existance[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Imagine This*
Openly admitting you brought an 'Imagine' game[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Flaming Hell!!*
You've the first to Flame a thread[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **FYI IIRC U RTFM*
Using nothing but Mnemonics in a post[/p]


----------



## joshbean39 (Nov 14, 2010)

i dont know how to do it
Achievement unlocked:smallest person on the temp
the title says it


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 14, 2010)

joshbean39 said:
			
		

> i dont know how to do it
> Achievement unlocked:smallest person on the temp
> the title says it
> Just quote one of the other posts for the formatting.
> ...


*Achievement unlocked: **Enigma*
Use CODE tags in a post.[/p]


----------



## SparkFenix (Nov 15, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **What'd I miss?*
Leave the EoF for a month.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Good luck guys*
Leave the bunker when the pokenoobz attack.[/p]


----------



## fgghjjkll (Nov 15, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **PEW PEW PEW*
Once part of the GBATemp Megaman group.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **PEW PEW PEW PEW*
Is the GBATemp Megaman.[/p]


----------



## Minox (Nov 15, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **I never really was on my side*
Successfully backstab yourself[/p]


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 16, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Dear God...*
Leave EoF for one day and see what happens.[/p]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Nov 17, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Lost in Post*
Posting something that doesn't follow the thread's subject[/p](see above for example)
*Achievement unlocked: **Excessive Vowel movement*
Having a User name that has more Vowels in it then Consonants[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Taking the  *
Excessive use of the  tag in a post
*Achievement unlocked: **I love Seamen*
Someone who is married to a Sailor
*Achievement unlocked: **01000010 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110010 01111001 01000001 01100100 01100100 01101001 01100011 01110100*
Doing a 'Binary' Post[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Speed Demon*
Replying to a post within the first minute of it being posted[/p]


----------



## Gh0sti (Nov 17, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked*: Random Postings
> Randomly responded to a topic with no incentive other than increasing post count



*Achievement Unlock*: Fail! Post
Never understood the right way to post an achievement


----------



## exangel (Nov 17, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Loudmouth*
Successfully used the shoutbox.[/p]


----------



## monkat (Nov 17, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Wideass*
Successfully discover the subjective size of exangel's ass.[/p]


----------



## Dter ic (Nov 18, 2010)

squirrelman10 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Achievement unlocked: **EPIC Fail*
don't do itlike they did  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **






*
smiley achievment [/p]


----------



## CarbonX13 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Keeping it Simple*
Don't use an avatar or a signature.[/p]


----------



## gameboy13 (Nov 21, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Taste the Rainbow*
Have at least 5 homosexual friends on your friends list. Alternate method: Eat a bag of Skittles.[/p]


----------



## iYoshi- (Nov 21, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Taste the Rainbow*
Eat a bag of Skittles. Alternate method: Have at least 5 homosexual friends on your friends list.[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Nov 26, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Signature Move*
Have a quote saved onto Rydian's signature.[/p]


----------



## Paarish (Nov 26, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Standing in the full light of the heavens*
Cast Jade's Indignation on Tales of the Abyss[/p]


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 27, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Standing in the full light of the 30084pm*
Cast Jade's Indignation on Tales of the Abyss at 3 PM[/p]


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 22, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Actually Posting Something in this thread*
If you felt like posting on this thread. DUH!!![/p]


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 23, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: Jumping off*
Make 100 posts in the EoF[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: Ouch, that's gotta hurt*
Get flamed[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: Cardio-Pulmonary...*
Bump a month-old thread[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: ...Resuscitation*
Double post to bump a month-old thread[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: >.> *


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 23, 2010)

I put it to you that you haven't achieved several of those achievements. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Achievement unlocked: Nul Points*
Achieve nothing.[/p]


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 23, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: Creep*
Be a creep.[/p]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 23, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: Nerve agent*
Posted a response to someone simply to annoy them.[/p]


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: Poacher*
Wants to kill all furries.[/p]




			
				Clydefrosch said:
			
		

> on another topic, does anyone else think the childs plays logo looks like a catgirl on her knees from behind?




*Achievement unlocked: Double-vision*
Thought of lewd things from completely normal objects.[/p]


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 23, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Have fun storming the Castle*
Made up a new nickname for fapping[/p]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Dec 23, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Howdy Stranger*
Being first to welcome a newbie[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Ask the Family*
Posting a question to 'Ask GBATemp' but not having the answer[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Open 24/7*
Being active for a whole 24hrs on GBATemp[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Help I'm lost !!*
Posting in the wrong Forum[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Hide and Seek*
Posting 'invisible' text[/p]


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 23, 2010)

*Achievement unlocked: **Antoligy*
Successfully beg for SteamGames from Tempers.[/p]


*Achievement unlocked: **Who turned out the lights?*
Venture into the EoF unprotected.[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Everything*
Use the PlayStation 3 trophy hack.[/p]


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 17, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Illiterate and Lazy*
Spell your own nick wrong and never get around to bothering a mod.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Can I wield the banhammer, just this once?*
Has encountered Sop. A monkat is fine too.[/p]


EDIT: And for the truly sad.
*Achievement unlocked: **Solid Foundation*
Quoted Asimov in their sig.[/p]


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 17, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Bumpercar*
Bumping a thread older then 2 weeks[/p]


----------



## monkat (Jan 17, 2011)

cwstjdenobs said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Can I wield the banhammer, just this once?*
> Has encountered Sop. *A monkat is fine too*.[/p]



*Achievement unlocked: **Reverse Banhammer*
Try to ban someone, only to have it thrown back at you.[/p]


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 17, 2011)

monkat said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Reverse Banhammer*
> Try to ban someone, only to have it thrown back at you.[/p]




*Achievement unlocked: **Troll Physics*
Purposeful misunderstanding for the lulz.[/p]


----------



## iMasaru (Jan 17, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Double Gap Year*
Leave GBAtemp for 2 years, then return.[/p]

EDIT: typo fix.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Jan 31, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Please Sir ! Can I have some more ?*
Getting PM'd by someone for help.. & more help... & even more help....&.....[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Master of the Guild Guide*
Posting more than 5 guides &/or tutorials[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Skinneeerrrr !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
Creating a graphical skins for software[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Request Denied !!!*
Posting a request for ROM links & being told to f**k off[/p]


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 31, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Unintentional sensation*
Saying something in bad english and unintentionally making it a shortlived meme[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **True Blue, baby*
Level up to *Forum Moderator*.[/p]


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Hiding smart*
Creator of the EOF Bunker.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Open the doors*
Finally got Rockbox back on my MP3 Player[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **EOF Temper*
Has more than 1000 posts in the EOF.[/p]


----------



## TrolleyDave (Feb 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Be afraid, be very afraid...*
You let TrolleyDave reach *Global Moderator*.[/p]


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Is afraid*
TrolleyDave is now Global Moderator[/p]


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Stop this spam, Sausage*





[/p]


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Eat the Sausage*
become so bored with the sausage jokes, that you eat one.[/p]


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **NO U*
Get insulted.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **pannekoek is lekker*
Get insulted by a Dutch member.[/p]


----------



## scrtmstr (Feb 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **My sincere apologies*
Apologize to someone after you've insulted him[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Het spijt me*
Apologize to a Dutch member[/p]


----------



## Nujui (Feb 23, 2011)

Achievement unlocked: *Modding Spree *
Members and mods got 1-uped.
[/p]


----------



## Sausage Head (Feb 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **You didn't do that*
Srsly. u didnt[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **ERR~7:[FORMAT_TYPE]*
init_code()
print(ach_desc)[/p]


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 27, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **EOF Addict*
Has over 2000 posts in the EOF[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Run screaming into the night!*
Pokemon Black and White is only a few days away![/p]


*Achievement unlocked: **Bunker up*
Prepared for the Pokenoob flood[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **I'm a survivor!*
Survived the Pokenoob flood[/p]


----------



## Rydian (Feb 27, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Golden what?*






[/p]


----------



## JackDeeEss (Feb 28, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Outdated Avatar*
"C'mon! Master Chief? Seriously?"[/p]


----------



## Raika (Feb 28, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Blind Man*
Spend over 10 hours a day in front of a computer screen.[/p]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 2, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Blind Man Snuff*
Spend over 10 hours a day in front of a computer screen *watching pr0n*[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Beta Beater*
Being a Beta tester & finding no Bugs [/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Sheep Herder*
Creating/Doing something that everyone else copies[/p]


----------



## Narayan (Mar 2, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Beast Mark*
Survived 5 skirmishes with the Angry Bear Cavalry[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Beast Mark Plus*
Survived 10 skirmishes with the Angry Bear Cavalry[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Sweet 16*
For being the first poster on 16th page[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Feeling Blue*
For having a blue achievement[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Blue Blood*
For having 3 blue achievement[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Bluer Than Blue*
For having 5 blue achievement[/p]


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 16, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Bump*
Take that, bitches.[/p]


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **i am sausage head*
i am sausage head[/p]


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 17, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Give a Killer Dare*
Dare the mods to give you a warn and still be standing with 0% [/p]


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 17, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Lazy bum*
Hasn't posted in this thread for over a month[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Hip-hop!*
Is now a Bunnyboy for a month[/p]


----------



## ars25 (Apr 17, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **One Of A Kind*
Have a one of a kind name[/p]


----------



## Raika (Apr 17, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Mean Green Farting Machine*
Able to fart 5 times in a row in quick succession.[/p]


----------



## Masterpaul (Apr 19, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **THE ARCHITECT*
Awarded for successfully hacking GBAtemp and implementing an working Achievement System.[/p]

THE RACE IS ON!


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Apr 19, 2011)

:-:


----------



## sonicsmash2 (Apr 20, 2011)

Achievement unlocked: The fury!
Visit Rydian's Profile and post!

Achievement unlocked: complete makeover.
edited this post.

Achievement unlocked: What are you doing in GBAtemp?
Winning....

Achievement unlocked: Getting there....
make 100 post's.

Achievement unlocked: Uhh...No!
Not a beatle.

Achievement unlocked: A full stop!
Full stop in all achievement descriptions.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Early Bird*
Being the first to get something on the day it's release (without Pre-ordering it)[/p]


----------



## AlanJohn (Apr 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Not being a Troll*
Have not trolled for 3 hours[/p]


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Thinking with portals*
Complete Portal[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Want you gone*
Complete Portal 2[/p]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 23, 2011)

Wizerzak said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **Thinking with portals*
> Complete Portal[/p]*Achievement unlocked: **Want you gone*
> Complete Portal 2[/p]


Hee Hee - That's 2 I've definately got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Achievement unlocked: **Chicken Co-op*
Never played a Co-op game[/p]


----------



## Wizerzak (Apr 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Abandoned*
Wait over 5 days for your friend to play co-op with you[/p]

(Hasn't been online for ages! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to play co-op mode)


----------



## KingdomBlade (Apr 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Crackhead*
Have a previous name with the word "Crack"[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Third Times The Charm*
Change your username 3 times within the same day[/p]


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 23, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **GLaDOS hates you*
Have your computer randomly shut down while playing Portal 2[/p]


----------



## Cloak519 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Fuck This Thread*
Nobody bumps this thread again.[/p]


----------



## iMasaru (Apr 24, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Bloodshot View*
pour lens cleanser accidentally instead of eye solution into eyes, causing eyes to swell and go bloodshot. [/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Sinful innocence*
Get stopped and searched by a police officer due to suspicion of usage and possession of marijuana[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Why Me?*
Feel sorry for yourself. [/p]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 24, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **You're looking a bit off colored*
Posting a Achievement not in the correct *GREEN* colour[/p]


----------



## Dter ic (Apr 24, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Nice Threads You've Got*
Have more than one thread posted on GBAtemp.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Stalker*
viewing one profile *only * other than yourself.[/p]


----------



## shadowmanwkp (Apr 25, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **You need to construct additional pylons*
You need to lurk more on gbatemp, seriously[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **What's this I don't even-*
Ask how your R4 clone works[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Keeping it oh so original*
Quote the first post for no apparent reason[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Veteran lurker*
Be a member of gbatemp for 5 years, but only read posts[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Show me yo' moves*
Start a flame wars[/p]


----------



## toguro_max (Jul 12, 2011)

Keylogger has made an:
*Achievement unlocked: **Recycler*
Ask a question on a 3 year-old topic.[/p]

As for myself:
*Achievement unlocked: **Still Alive*
Revive a 2-months-not-mentioned topic[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Doner*
Donate an achievement for more than two other members[/p]


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Unlucky 249*
Just missed out on post 250[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Artistic Abstract*
Made an avatar in GIMP[/p]


*Achievement unlocked: **Incomplete*
Edit your post five times[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Made In Boredom*
Created a PowerPoint called MIB (Made In Boredom)[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **New Species*
Proved to be the first Jellicent on GBAtemp.net[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Fade Out*
Had a shortage of color ink cartridges while creating the previous and current achievements[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Ink Refill*
Successfully installed a new color ink cartridge[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Octachievement*
Completed your 8th achievement[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Tri-Power Transformation*
Successfully reached superpokemon status with types Water, Ghost, and Mirror.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Decanniversary*
Completed the 10th achievement.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Bloody Moon*
Created a red colored achievement.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Lightning Streak*
Creaeted a yellow colored achievement[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Azure Judgement*
Created a blue colored achievement.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Primary Pro*
Installed three achievements with primary colors[/p]


----------



## Hydreigon (Jul 12, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **250th Post!*
Made the 250th post in a thread.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Edit!*
Edited a post.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Achievement unlocked: An achievement*
Yo dawg...we herd you liek achievements, so we put an achievement in yo achievement so you can unlock while you unlock.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Chillin' with the penguins*
I'm from Antarctica. Your argument is invalid.[/p]


----------



## Nimbus (Jul 12, 2011)

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->WARNING! WARNING!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Impending boss/long arse post!<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Spawn of Evil<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Hit 666 posts and stay at that number of posts for 6 days<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->DON'T YOU DAARRRREEEEE!!!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Piss p1ng0ong off in the EoF<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Feline rivalry<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->As any other kind of cat-based being, beat the Cat Boy to greeting people in the introductions forum.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Whats a furry?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->See avatar for details.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->_____for God Tier!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Beat a top tier character in a video game of any kind, using one of the bottom tier characters, and do it with style and badassary!<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->CRITICAL HIT!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Get hit really hard by something.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->The Mods are asleep, quick post ponies!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Post ponies when all of the staff are offline on GBATemp.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->AHH IT QUOTEZIRRA!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Quote a post containing more than 8 additional quotes.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->A+++ Thread would read again!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Create a thread so epic that it becomes immortalized.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->The Spoiler tags, zeh do nothsink!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Screw up your spoiler tags.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Heh heh heh ho! You're goin' ta be lost, thanks to me! Heh heh!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Use the  <img src="style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/tpi.gif" style="vertical-align:middle" emoid="" border="0" alt="tpi.gif" /> smiley more than 50 times.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Haters gonna hate!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Casually chase off a troll or someone who is flaming you or a general consensus, and don't get the topic locked at the same time.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Evolution of Man, on teh Internetz!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Start as a Human on the Temp, but become something not quite completely human, but not quite completely animal at the same time on the internet.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Lol Evolution.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Start off on the TEMP as something that isn't entirely human.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Damn Campers!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Camp in a topic on GBAtemp, but don't post anything untill the right moment.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->You've been playing GBATEMP for X Hours, we recommend you take a break from TEMPing<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Spend more than 3 hours on GBATemp browsing the forums and posting, where X is any number greater than 3.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->I've been a good boy/girl/cat/furry/thing!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Get to 500 posts or more without gaining any warn level.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Well Mannered<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Get to 600 posts or more without gaining any warn level.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->I'm on their good side!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Get to 700 posts or more without gaining any warn level.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Goodie Two-Shoes!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Get to 800 posts or more without gaining any warn level.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Too well behaved for my own good!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Get to 900 posts or more without gaining any warn level.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Innocent Creature.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Get to 1000+ posts or more without gaining any warn level.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Fallen from Grace<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Get to 1000+ posts or more without gaining any warn level, and then somehow get a warn level of 1%.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Double Snicker<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Successfully eat two snickers bars within the time span of less than a minute and a half.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->I cant access the TEMP! IT'S TOO OVERLOADED!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<b><!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->THEN THE WHOLE UNIVERSE IS GOING TO DIE!!!<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p></b>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Pride and honor!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Admit something about yourself without being ashamed.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->You forgot the effing 56k warning!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Post a message or topic containing more than 5 images, and/or youtube links, or a mix of both, but don't put any warning beforehand anywhere in the topic title or post.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Spoiler alert!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->



Spoiler



Snape kills dumbledore.


<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Survived the flood<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Survive any flood relating to any game at all that occurs on GBAtemp.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Its like alphabet soup without the soup!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Post a topic that has alot of words in it, but no real background or base to it anywhere "outside of the EoF"<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->You've learned well my young apprentice.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Best any moderator or any staff member in any topic and/or game.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Cat Curry!?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Mistype Cat Furry in your signagture, and have it end up being Cat Curry.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->You just angered the beast...run!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Anger any furry or any anthromorphic-esque member on GBATemp. <i> Tip: An easy way to unlock this is hounding Nimbus about his typo above. Just be warned if he beats you, you won't unlock it.</i><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Too many Achievments.<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Post too many achievements in a single post in a topic.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Your system ate a SPARC, GAH!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Break something major on the temp, or in your post.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Dancing Doll Flips a Nuclear Missile Switch!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->But of course nothing happens anyway.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->There are no Buses in Gensokyo!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Obviously there arent.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Boss: EX _______!<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Really piss off any member of the staff on GBATemp, and perhaps even break something of theirs.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->Is it over!?<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Not until the fish jumps.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>

<p align=" " class="none"><b>Achievement unlocked: </b><!--sizeo:4--><span style="font-size:14pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo--><b><!--coloro:green--><span style="color:green"><!--/coloro-->*Fish Jumps*<!--colorc--></span><!--/colorc--></b><!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec-->
<!--sizeo:1--><span style="font-size:8pt;line-height:100%"><!--/sizeo-->Ok it's over.<!--sizec--></span><!--/sizec--></p>


----------



## Narayan (Aug 26, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **RAINBOW!*
posted rainbow text[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Kanonno*
One of the Kanonno Trio.[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Prinny Squad Member*
Become a prinny.[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Invisible*
invisible text[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **EOFer*
having more than 3000 EoF posts[/p]


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 26, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Crafty b*gger*
Make something in DSCraft[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **I can really Dig this*
Dig all the way down to bedrock in Minecraft/DSCraft[/p]
*Achievement unlocked: **Are you taking the Pis-ton*
Make something using a Piston in Minecraft[/p]


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 26, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **The New ProtoKun7*
Nit-pick people's spelling and pronunciation until someone expresses a desire to punch you in the throat. [/p]


----------



## machomuu (Aug 26, 2011)

Achievement unlocked: Laziness
You are actually too lazy to follow the correct format, here's a cookie.


----------



## Hydreigon (Aug 26, 2011)

*Achievement unlocked: **Stalker*
Viewed the same member's profile page at least 3 times within an hour.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Spammer*
Have the most posts in the spam thread.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Under the Radar*
Signed in as an invisible member for at least a month.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Oops..*
Wrong shade of green, buddy.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **Playing with Fire*
Troll a member of the staff without receiving a warn.[/p]

*Achievement unlocked: **First and Last*
Do not create any other topic than your introduction.[/p]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 26, 2011)

I was thinking of bumping this thread earlier.








			
				Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> *Achievement unlocked: **The New ProtoKun7*
> Nit-pick people's spelling and pronunciation until someone expresses a desire to punch you in the throat. [/p]












*Achievement unlocked: **Power of Suggestion*
Have someone else commit to a course of action you had orignally intended to follow.[/p]


----------



## dragonkid6 (Feb 7, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked: **Order of the Pheonix*
Revive an old topic.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 7, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: **The Foxi4*
Make hate thread to hide small penis.


----------



## ~.~ (Feb 9, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: **Damn I'm old*
Be one of the oldest gbatemp members (agewise)


* Achievement unlocked: Lack of depth perception*
Fail at posting from your 3DS and make numerous edits..


...editing through the 3ds is difficult.


----------



## 1234turtles (Feb 9, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: First Achievment unlocked post*
read the achievment dumbass


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 9, 2012)

~.~ said:


> * Achievement unlocked: **Best Name Ever*
> Have an awesome name on GBAtemp.
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Fear Zoa (Feb 9, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: No Avatar*
You have no avatar


----------



## Narayan (Feb 9, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> * Achievement unlocked: No Avatar*
> You have no avatar


* Achievement unlocked: Invisible Avatar*
You have an invisible avatar.
* Achievement unlocked: Invisible Signature*
You have an invisible signature.
* Achievement unlocked: Blue Horizon*
Lives in the middle of the ocean.


----------



## rastsan (Feb 10, 2012)

> *Achievement unlocked:* Rage at the noob
> due to angst at a particular noob, you edit your previously helpful post(s) to not be.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 14, 2012)

For Rydian:

*Achievement unlocked: Top Dog*

Become GBAtemp's top poster.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Apr 8, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked: Me Too!*

Make your first post on a trendy thread.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Apr 8, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked: UMAD?*

MAEK PPL MAD ON INTERNET FORUMS.


----------



## B-Blue (Apr 8, 2012)

*You have earned a trophy.*




*Combo Breaker!*


----------



## Black-Ice (Jul 30, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked: 2 for 100G*

Gain 2 appreciation threads in 1 week


----------



## reshx (Jul 31, 2012)

what?


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 31, 2012)

*You have earned a trophy.*



*Use PS3 system*


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 31, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked: Grammar Nazi*

Add more than 20 users to your ignore list because of their horrible grammar


----------



## nukeboy95 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked: NO LIFE*

spend over 9000 days on this site


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jul 31, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: What was old is new again*
Return a meme thread to the original and proper formatting.


* Achievement unlocked: He who was old is new again*
Return from a three month hiatus to crush the hopes and dreams of unfunny newcomers.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 1, 2012)

'Bump (sorry)



*Achievement unlocked: First thread I've ever saw with a lot of views*


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Sep 1, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: Over Nine Thousand*
Get Malwarebyte's Anti-Malware to tell you it has 4,294,967,295 days of trial remaining.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 1, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: Catch me, catch me, catch me!*
Completely derail a topic


* Achievement unlocked: Just follow the rail, really...*
Return a thread to the original topic, without use of mods.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 1, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: N0OB*
make a topic WITH OUT SEARCHING FIRST


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

CannonFoddr said:


> *Achievement unlocked: **Request Denied !!!*
> Posting a request for ROM links & being told to f*uc*k off



Fixed.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 4, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: Wash your mouth out*
Posting a swear word without censoring it for underage visitors to the Forum


(And yes I mean ^^^ above)

*Achievement unlocked: Department of Corrections*
Have your post edited by a moderator in order to correct grammar.


----------



## DoubleeDee (Sep 4, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked: The hated one.*
Be the most hated person on GBATemp.net


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

Here is the PS3 trophy in other languages.

Danish
*Du har opnået et trophy.*




*Use PS3 system*

Italian
*Hai guadagnato un trofeo.*



*Use PS3 system*

Bulletstorm also has bad language in subtitles. But you may also post bad language without censoring it.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 4, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked*: *0/10 cry more* !!!
Reprogrammed TaeWong to say "butthurt"

*Achievement unlocked*: *You're just butthurt* !!!
Make TaeWong still mention you in his posts.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 4, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> *Achievement locked:* *You're just butthurt* !!!
> Make TaeWong still mention you in his posts.



Formatting fixed. DinohScene must not mention you in his posts.

Let’s go it in a Xbox 360 style.

*Achievement unlocked*
Install Wonderland Classic Games
Re-install the Wonderland classic games by Midnight Synergy.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 4, 2012)

*Achievement locked*: *That's what butthurt haters actually believe*. !!!
Make TaeWong quote me.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 4, 2012)

I can't help noticing the formatting is showing signs of degradation.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 5, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: am i seeing doubles *
post the same thing twice


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 5, 2012)

?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 5, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked: Tag - you're (sh) it*
Forgetting to use the closing tag on any BBCode used


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 5, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked*
Respond to High-Logic Customer Support

Contact High-Logic using Gmail.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Sep 6, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: Will I dream, Dave?*
Pull the plug on an annoying artificial intelligence.


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 6, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: Failure to launch*
Attempted and failed to think of a decent achievement.


----------



## Daemauroa (Sep 6, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: Where am I?*
awarded for visiting the EOF for the first time.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 6, 2012)

Daemauroa said:


> * Achievement unlocked: Where am I?*
> awarded for visiting the EOF for the first time.


funny that what i said the first time i was here


----------



## ComeTurismO (Sep 7, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


of Yahoo Answers*


----------



## Fear Zoa (Sep 7, 2012)

Fear Zoa said:


> * Achievement unlocked: Failure to launch*
> Attempted and failed to think of a decent achievement.



* Achievement unlocked: Über Vanity *
Quote yourself in a desperate attempt to give yourself a notification and justify your inflated sense of self worth.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 7, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: Like It ?*
Posting something hoping some1 will 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* Achievement unlocked: Like It !*
Being that some1 that actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 the post


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 11, 2012)

*ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED*
Bullshit Yoshi Lighthouse

Visit Yoshi Lighthouse by logging on as Tae in a Forum Games and Random Topics section, contact Teawater to enable all forums.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 11, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: BUT BOT... It's Alive !!*
Actually replying to a 'TaeWong' BOT post


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 12, 2012)

*ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED*
*Font Kerning Nazi*
Add more than 100 kerning pairs to cover accented letters in their typefaces using FontCreator 5.6 or 6.0 by High-Logic


----------



## CannonFoddr (Sep 12, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked: **Made in Taiwan Taewong*
Getting your post quoted by the 'Taewong' BOT


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 12, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked*
*Sony Vegas Flaming Screen*
Download a video in HD on how to change the splash screen when Sony Vegas starts up.

*Achievement unlocked*
*Korea/South East Asia Translation Expert*
Translate several utilities into Korean (e.g. Title Bar Changer Studio) using Resource Hacker


----------



## Black-Ice (Sep 12, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: Do they have feelings?*
Frequently assault a bot until it ignores you.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 13, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked*
ProFontWindows User
Check the ProFontWindows typeface having serifs in numbers one and four.


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 17, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked*
UniPad switches to trial mode
Use UniPad for a second and for editing the limit will be 1,000 characters after a few seconds

*Achievement unlocked*
Multilingual Swearing
Swear in several languages.

*Achievement unlocked*
The application Battle for Wesnoth closed unexpectedly
Have Battle for Wesnoth randomly shut down when getting killed by a enemy.

*Achievement unlocked*
Turkic Language Computer System User
Install XP Professional 2011 Edition Turkish edition in VirtualBox, VMWare Workstation, VMWare Player or something.

*Achievement unlocked*
Microsoft Sam speaks words without stress
Make Microsoft Sam speak words with no stress under 5th version of SAPI, and under 4th version of SAPI, enter the word with stress then remove the single straight quote on the Pronunciation box and press Enter or Finish to add the pronunciation


----------



## nukeboy95 (Sep 17, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: 12:00 PM*
send over 1200 pms


----------



## TaeWong (Sep 23, 2012)

*Achievement unlocked*
Dragon Age Wikia User
Add a page about an company into Dragon Age Wiki that uses MediaWiki.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2012)

Mods only (kinda like the achievements you have to get online.)
* Achievement unlocked: Necromancery*
Unban members that have been banned for good reasons and hope the community will be ok with it.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 2, 2012)

*ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED*
A moderator closed *topic name*.
Have a moderator close topics.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 3, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: no life*
spend 1/3 of your life on gbatemp


----------



## xwatchmanx (Oct 3, 2012)

* Achievement unlocked: Walk Away*
Hold your tongue and exit a flame war before it gets nasty.

* Achievement unlocked: Death Note*
Add a GBAtemp user to your ignore list.


----------



## nukeboy95 (Oct 3, 2012)

xwatchmanx said:


> * Achievement unlocked: Death Note*
> Add a GBAtemp user to your ignore list.


* Achievement unlocked: i dont care*
have no users on your ignore list


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 21, 2012)

*ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED*
Crazy Feeling
Have a moderator close or delete one or more topics.


----------



## TaeWong (Oct 31, 2012)

*ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED*
The Swearing Man
Posting profanity in different languages.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 9, 2013)

(sinse it looks like the bb-code is broke here)


----------



## Black-Ice (May 9, 2013)

Achievement unlocked: Iron Will
Endure an onslaught of retarded posts and trolling attempts by gbatemps biggest hating posse and keep calm

Achievement Unlocked: Awakened
Seen the true colours.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 9, 2013)

nukeboy95 said:


> (sinse it looks like the bb-code is broke here)


Damn, you're right.

I HATE YOU XENFORO


----------



## Ethevion (May 9, 2013)

Achievement Unlocked: Survivor
Face a Pokeflood and live to tell the tale.


----------



## NeoSupaMario (May 10, 2013)

*Achievement unlocked: **The Comeback Kid*
Come back after being gone for awhile


----------

